# The Karate Kid



## Jared (Jun 16, 2010)

I noticed that there were other threads about martial arts raising the question as to whether or not Christian should practice martial arts. I just saw the new movie "The Karate Kid". It raised some questions for me.

First of all, should children watch movies like that? I know that many people wouldn't have a problem with that, but I know for me, I became a buddhist when I got into my teens and I can't help but think that some of the seeds were sown by the Karate Kid movies. I guess everyone is different, but it always seemed attractive to me, all of the eastern spirituality.

There is some heavy eastern spirituality in those movies, including the new one. Any thoughts?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 16, 2010)

Martial arts divorced from spiritual / religious teachings are not an issue. Martial arts conjoined with spiritual / religious themes are a serious issue. They should not be practiced by Christians.


----------

